# Solved: Transfer iPod Touch 2g files onto New PC?



## slow_slow_PC (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone I just bought my new ipod touch and synced it with my old pc.

Now I just bought a new dell laptop and I'm wondering how I can transfer the files from my iPod Touch onto my new PC.
-
-
-
Many Thanks In Advance and Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm. I know with files that you purchase using the iPod touch you can go to iTunes and go to the file menu and select Transfer purchases from iPod (or something like that). Not sure if it'll work on files that weren't actually purchased with the ipod though.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The easier solution is to backup from iTunes on the old computer and restore to iTunes on the new computer.


----------



## slow_slow_PC (Feb 14, 2005)

so how would you do that?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Backup and Restore iTunes


----------



## slow_slow_PC (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks a lot!
i will try this out right away.


----------

